# Going to the gym by myself



## shy88 (Feb 25, 2012)

My goal for this week is to go to the gym by myself and stay for at least half an hour. I was supposed to go today but I keep having negative thoughts in my head. One reason why I'm too scared to go is because I'm worried I'll bump into somebody I know. I hope I manage to do it by the end of the week.


----------



## Crystal83 (Feb 27, 2012)

*me too*

I am the biggest i have ever been...so i forced myself to join...but when i went i felt like i was gonna have an anxiety attack...im sooo nervouse im gonna get stared at or mistreated


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

I remember getting negative thoughts before going to the gym and the all of a sudden get a mild panic attack. I hated it. But one day I said to myself, " What's the worst that can happen? death? I don't think so" I put on some head phones, turned the music up and headed for the gym. It didn't matter who was there because the only reason to go to the gym is to work out. Not to socialize, not to criticize, and not to put down anyone. Try to get into that mentality and hopefully you build up enough courage to go. Believe me, I've been there but anything is possible with enough determination!


----------



## Ungrateful (Feb 29, 2012)

Awesome, I go to the gym myself 5 days a week however I still get anxious when going to a weight bench by a group of burly men lifting an ungodly amount of weight.


----------



## shy88 (Feb 25, 2012)

since writing this post i have been to the gym twice by myself!!


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

Congratulations! 
Gyms scare the hell out of me :um


----------



## BachelorFrog (Jan 15, 2012)

I find gym is great stress/anxiety relief. Often people there are really encouraging and well-spoken too (in my experience).

You'll become hooked on fitness soon enough lol


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Good luck  I went to the gym myself too, it wasnt easy but If i can, you can too


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

shy88 said:


> One reason why I'm too scared to go is because I'm worried I'll bump into somebody I know.


Yea that's the reason stopping me from going too :lol but if I go to another one far away then it would waste alot of time travelling


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Well done on going


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Good job on going. Just remember, a lot of people go to the gym by themselves and really don't pay attention to what others are doing. I used to be a little weary about working out A certain body part when I had to use the weights when there were a lot of people around them but now I honestly don't care. Everyone is there for the same reason and everyone has to start somewhere, so there is no reason to feel intimidated. Good luck in the future, I hope you keep going.


----------



## AwkwardPanda (Dec 12, 2012)

I got to the gym 2-3 times a week. I just try not to make eye contact and put my headphones on real loud to ease my mind from the anxiety i feel.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Yeah, nobody will probably even notice you. I have a very high level of social anxiety, but once I get my headphones on, the gym is one of the few places where my anxiety just completely disappears. The first few times was kind of rough, but you'll soon realize that everybody there is just focusing on themselves only. After all, that's what a gym is for!


----------



## FrownyBoy (Dec 9, 2012)

I just recently started going to the gym (exactly a month ago actually) with my brother. Quite often he brings his friends with, though. But now after a month of exercise experience, I have realized that there are more people who go to the gym alone, than with friends. So now I feel that I could do the same. Perhaps talk to people there and make friends that way. It might be possible.

Anyways, I don't fear going to the gym alone. I haven't done it yet, but I wouldn't mind. So my advice is, just do it. You won't feel alone. Because everyone else is too.


----------

